# Năm cách tự nhiên để giữ nhà của bạn không có chuột



## kanixza (6/12/20)

Ngay cả khi đã dọn dẹp và giặt giũ xong, chuột vẫn có thể tìm đường vào nhà bạn. Ngoài việc nhắm vào những nơi như nhà bếp và tầng hầm, chúng còn lây lan nhiều loại bệnh. Nếu bạn có vật nuôi và / hoặc trẻ em, bẫy chuột và các loại gel và thuốc xịt không kê đơn độc hại khác không phải là lựa chọn nên làm của bạn. Thay vào đó, đây là một số cách hiệu quả để bạn có thể đuổi chuột.

*Tinh dâu bạc ha*
Chuột rất nhạy cảm với mùi và thấy mùi của tinh dầu bạc hà xua đuổi. Nhúng một vài quả bông vào tinh dầu bạc hà nguyên chất và đặt chúng một cách hợp lý xung quanh nhà của bạn. Cứ sau vài ngày, hãy tiếp tục thay bông gòn khi mùi bắt đầu mất đi.

*Đinh hương*
Hương vị cay và khó chịu của đinh hương khiến chúng trở thành một loại thuốc đuổi chuột tự nhiên. Bạn có thể sử dụng toàn bộ đinh hương bằng cách gói chúng trong các mảnh vải. Bạn cũng có thể ngâm bông gòn trong tinh dầu đinh hương và đặt chúng xung quanh nhà.

*ớt cayenne*
Mùi cayenne đậm đặc không chỉ giúp xua đuổi chuột mà còn xua đuổi các loài gây hại khác như kiến, gián và bọ. Rắc một lượng ớt cayenne ở những nơi bạn phát hiện thấy chuột. Trong trường hợp trẻ sơ sinh và / hoặc vật nuôi, bạn có thể bọc ớt cayenne trong những miếng vải cũ và đặt chúng xung quanh nhà.






*Hành thối*
Mùi hăng của hành tây giúp giữ cho chuột ở xa. Tuy nhiên, hành tây rất độc đối với vật nuôi và không nên sử dụng phương pháp này nếu bạn có vật nuôi. Đặt hành tươi xung quanh nhà của bạn và thay đổi chúng thường xuyên.




*Baking soda*
Baking soda giúp ngăn chặn chuột và các loài gây hại khác. Bên cạnh đó, nó cũng an toàn khi sử dụng xung quanh vật nuôi và trẻ sơ sinh. Rắc một lượng baking soda vừa đủ vào những nơi chuột thường lui tới nhất và để qua đêm. Vào buổi sáng, hãy nhớ vuốt bột đi. Lặp lại phương pháp này trong một vài ngày.

Nếu bạn cần một cách diệt chuột triệt để hãy comment bên dưới mình sẽ hướng dẫn bạn chi tiết


----------

